# 大闹天宫 The Monkey King 3D



## Linkofone (Feb 21, 2014)

I tried searching for a thread like this but couldn't find it. So basically two Journey to the West movies are being released to the west this year. This isn't the Stephen Chow one.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhnmVtw_NyE[/YOUTUBE]

What do y'all think?


----------



## Muk (Feb 23, 2014)

hmm is this a remake of the old cartoon one from 1964?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 23, 2014)

The visuals are really interesting in their own way.

But why does the voice acting sound like an unmotivated dub or something? It's not like I just don't get Chinese, movies like Red Cliff sounded fine to me.


----------



## escamoh (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks interesting, I will check it out thanks. glad to see china has gained 3D technology.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 23, 2014)

Muk said:


> hmm is this a remake of the old cartoon one from 1964?



I don't think so. But I want to believe. 



Zaru said:


> The visuals are really interesting in their own way.
> 
> But why does the voice acting sound like an unmotivated dub or something? It's not like I just don't get Chinese, movies like Red Cliff sounded fine to me.



I have no idea. 



escamoh said:


> Looks interesting, I will check it out thanks. glad to see china has gained 3D technology.



They didn't before?


----------



## Muk (Feb 23, 2014)

china's 3d usually doesn't look that good 

@zaru: the trailer is kantonese version, not the mandarin version


----------



## Zaru (Feb 23, 2014)

Muk said:


> china's 3d usually doesn't look that good
> 
> @zaru: the trailer is kantonese version, not the mandarin version



So it WAS an unmotivated dub


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 23, 2014)

Effects looks better than Amazing Spider-Man 2. I'm impressed, China. 

Japan needs to step it's game up and do a proper live action Dragon Ball movie.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 25, 2014)

> Japan needs to step it's game up and do a proper live action Dragon Ball movie.



I am kinda worried about that ...


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 25, 2014)

It can only go up after Evolution lol.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 26, 2014)

Nightblade said:


> It can only go up after Evolution lol.



God ... I hope so ...


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Apr 1, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> God ... I hope so ...



Nope,nope and nope. Same shitto level as Evolution. It was horrendous, I can't even find words to describe that utter crap movie. Too many things went wrong, too many cheap CGI - the usual chinese quality-, demons and animals designs from a children's musical. Jizz, they killed off my favorite chinese tale. Unforgivable. 
1/10  A generous note thanks to Donnie Yen's acting. 

I'm better off watching the best version of all times:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOYV5Z4h4pw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 1, 2014)

That sucks.


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 11, 2014)

Saw this film if fucking sucked, it was horrible. Hell even the fight scenes where lame. I am hot one to knock cgi but good lord was the cgi bad, the scene with the horses in the stable makes me laugh at how horrible the cgi is. Was really looking forward to this after seeing the trailer but wow so disappointed.


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 11, 2014)

Yeah, not that great movie. Cgi in some scenes didn't look so good. I haven't seen any other versions of this story, so I can't compare it to them.
But my reasons for not liking this one are pretty much the same other people have mentioned above. ^


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 11, 2014)

Agreed. The Stephen Chow directed Journey to the West is better imo.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 11, 2014)

Nightblade said:


> Agreed. The Stephen Chow directed Journey to the West is better imo.



I enjoyed that movie very much. 



Lord Odin said:


> Even the Forbidden Kingdom was much better than this.



Forbidden Kingdom wasn't too bad was it?


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 11, 2014)

Ok. That makes sense. 

Dat Jet Li, Jackie Chan duo though.


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 12, 2014)

Lord Odin said:


> It was decent. It could be better. It had potential.





Linkofone said:


> Ok. That makes sense.
> 
> Dat Jet Li, Jackie Chan duo though.



Yeah, at least it had Jackie Chan and Jet Li.

Monkey King did have Chow Yun-Fat but I didn't get much out of his performance.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 12, 2014)

That makes me very disappointed.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 13, 2014)

Hopefully they'll make a better version of Journey to the West someday. 

I still do enjoy Stephen Chow's Journey to the West though.


----------



## Muk (Apr 16, 2014)

so it was no good 

awww

at least the sweet memories of the best tv series is still in me


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Apr 17, 2014)

Muk said:


> so it was no good
> 
> awww
> 
> at least the sweet memories of the best tv series is still in me



Are you talking about the 1986 version?


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 17, 2014)

I enjoyed that one.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Apr 18, 2014)

I used to watch it in VHS, moreover in vietnamese dub. I still got the opening song in my head.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 18, 2014)

Love the opening theme.

One of my favs, behind the Huan Zhu ge ge theme.


----------



## Vault (Apr 18, 2014)

Mѳẹbius said:


> Are you talking about the 1986 version?



Boat goat Bajie


----------



## Yasha (Apr 18, 2014)

I love Dicky Cheung's version.

[YOUTUBE]aRq83NLacbE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 19, 2014)

Love the opening.


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2014)

The 1986 has the best opening


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Apr 19, 2014)

*Link Removed*

Chinese communist FX at its finest


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 20, 2014)

That was good back in the day.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Apr 20, 2014)

More like all these FX made sense to me back in the day. Now I can't watch it with a straight face  but Liu Xiao Ling Tong remains my favorite Sun Wukong.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 21, 2014)

Classics are still classics though.


----------

